# Best time of year to visit Pacific Grove, CA?



## presley (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm interested in checking out the area of Pacific Grove area (north and south of area) at some point, but I've read it is normally overcast or foggy there.  Is there a time of year or suggested months to check out the area that has more chance of sun?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd say September, or maybe even early October, should be very nice there.


----------



## DAman (Jan 27, 2014)

Best time of year to visit Pacific Grove--anytime 

Foggy much of the year.  SF like weather.  My parents used to live there but moved because it's too foggy.  But when it's foggy you visit places inland and it's a lot warmer. By inland I only mean a couple of miles.  

Our favorite timeshares are in PG and Carmel.  I like it there a lot.  Good food and good scenery and it's a short drive for me.  The weather is just part of the charm.  Fall has most sun.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 27, 2014)

*October*



presley said:


> I'm interested in checking out the area of Pacific Grove area (north and south of area) at some point, but I've read it is normally overcast or foggy there.  Is there a time of year or suggested months to check out the area that has more chance of sun?



It seems like Pacific Grove, Pismo Beach, San Francisco all great that time of year.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 27, 2014)

When we lived in the Bay Area (17 years) we often visited the Monterey area.  Pacific Grove was a favorite locate; for awhile i was with an organization that had meetings at Asilomar 2x/yer.

Our favorite time to visit, bar none, was October.  That's on the shoulder between summer and fall.  There is much less fog that month, as the weather conditions that lead to persistent summer aren't nearly as strong and prevalent.  Conversely, usually winter weather hasn't yet arrived, so the chances of rain are small.  So I think October gives the best likelihood for no fog, fair skies, and mild temps. Also, school is in session so it isn't as crowded as summertime. After October, our next favorite was mid-April to mid-May, for similar reasons.  

We generally stayed away in summer, especially June and July, because of the persistent fog and and heavier tourist loads.


----------



## presley (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks.  I knew I'd get good info here.  Originally, I was going to request August through September, but will change that plan to late Sept - October.


----------



## Blues (Jan 27, 2014)

Lived in Pacific Grove for 13 years, and now northern Monterey County for the last 19 years.  The best times to visit coastal California, particularly the Monterey peninsula, are April/May and Sept/Oct.  October is statistically the warmest month of the year.

As an aside, that's because during the summer, the blazing heat of the Sacramento Valley causes rising air, which then causes massive onshore breezes to fill the void.  Those onshore breezes carry in the fog.  This mechanism starts around June.  And when it ends, typically in mid to late September, that gets replaced with offshore breezes (i.e, from the hot inland to the coast), which means warm to very hot temperatures.  This reaches its peak in October.

-Bob


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 27, 2014)

Blues said:


> Lived in Pacific Grove for 13 years, and now northern Monterey County for the last 19 years.  The best times to visit coastal California, particularly the Monterey peninsula, are April/May and Sept/Oct.  October is statistically the warmest month of the year.
> 
> As an aside, that's because during the summer, the blazing heat of the Sacramento Valley causes rising air, which then causes massive onshore breezes to fill the void.  Those onshore breezes carry in the fog.  This mechanism starts around June.  And when it ends, typically in mid to late September, that gets replaced with offshore breezes (i.e, from the hot inland to the coast), which means warm to very hot temperatures.  This reaches its peak in October.
> 
> -Bob



In the Monterey area, the interior heating down to King City and Paso Robles is at least as important as SJ Valley.  When I've flown overhead in the morning, the fog in the Monterey area seems to be heading seems to be heading south down the Salinas Valley.  The effects are identical, though.  And the temperature gradient makes for some wonderful viticulture in the Santa Lucia Highlands.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Monarch butterflies migrate through Pacific Grove during October.  That is reason itself to go then.  

I agree with the others that September - October is the best weather on the Monterey Peninsula.


----------

